
How this Martian moon became the ‘Death Star’ - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/6280.html
======
MrZongle2
I thought Saturn's moon Tethys was the "Death Star" of the solar system:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethys_(moon)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethys_\(moon\))

